# Solving the cube blindfolded



## JaxsonEisthebest (Nov 10, 2022)

I would love to learn this new technique. How do you do it?


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 13, 2022)

Which BLD technique are you learning yo?


----------



## JaxsonEisthebest (Nov 16, 2022)

I do not know what that is


----------

